# New Rack



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Here it is loaded and ready to go all thats left to do is put the pins in.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

nice work.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

love the dodge truck 
i have and 06 1500 quad cab red but with crome bumpers and grill but i want to chang it to all red


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, starting on my next project a kayak/rod rack for the back of the truck!!


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice wurk bro!!! Keep it up!

I'm up early doing a T-Top on an '08 Triumph Center Console this AM

W2F


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, just finished spike holders today going to mount them in the am.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------

